# Miui Theme Question



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm running the new MIUI with ICS framework. The stock MIUI theme is not included and I was wondering if anyone could give me a link to the stock theme. Thanks.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Find the theme app and change it to Default. Might have to reboot.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

The ICS MIUI uses Black Ice as the default theme. I want the default default theme.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get it?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://androidforums...miui-theme.html

Is this the one you're looking for?

Or this one?

http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?10963-Default-MIUI-theme


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I LOVE YOU. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I LOVE YOU. Thanks a bunch!


Lol! Hey no problem at all.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

You have no idea how long I was looking for it.


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> The ICS MIUI uses Black Ice as the default theme. I want the default default theme.


Gorgeous theme I think. I personally have no desire to swap it. There are two stock themes keep in mind a light and dark official.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

It took me a little bit to track it down but not too bad. Glad it's what you were looking for!


----------

